

Show HN: Breed Breakdown: Find Your New Furry Friend - aridiculous
http://www.breedbreakdown.com/

======
masterzora
It seems pretty cool, but one pretty major thing: What is the selection to the
right of "Protection"? My primary browsing computer is an EeePC right now,
with a resolution of 1024x600. Your site clearly expects a wider resolution
than this, but does not provide a horizontal scrollbar for me. Don't forget us
netbooks!

~~~
aridiculous
Crap! I made this site pretty quickly, so there's not a ton of thoughtfulness.
I'll go back and try to make it work for netbooks, etc.

To give you an idea of how much I didn't care to please a lot of the audience,
it doesn't work period in IE. I should probably fix that, though.

Good tip.

------
Cherad
Fun to play with, but I've got to disagree with an Alaskan Malamute as
"Decent" protection alongside a Collie or Dalmatian. My 52kg male is frankly
terrifying and would tear chunks off an intruder!

~~~
Cherad
Also, Siberian Husky is marked as "Badass" protection. Are you sure you don't
have these the wrong way round? :)

------
retlehs
Nice work! I found it earlier this week from <https://twitter.com/metafizzyco>

Awesome use of jQuery Isotope.

------
T2P
Having a link to wikipedia for each dog listed would a couple of clicks. The
UI was really intuitive, great job on that and the design/JS.

------
ams6110
Site not loading at this time (2046 USA Eastern)

